# Old RPW articles?



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 18, 2005)

I think everyone one here is too young to "remember" an answer to this but I need to find all the articles, tracts, books, etc. I can expressing a Presbyterian view of worship, which we now call the Regulative Principle of Worship, from the period of 1946 to 1970. Particularly if anyone has tracts or something by David Freeman, Joseph Duggan, or anything that was published by Knox OPC Philly, via New Covenant Publication Society or The Society for Scriptural Faith and Worship. All I have is Duggan's Christmas tract. Otherwise, I have most of what was done I suspect, but maybe some one will come up with something I've missed for which I would be very grateful. This is for an article that will appear in the 2006 issue of The Confessional Presbyterian journal.


----------



## JohnV (Nov 18, 2005)

Chris:

That's before my time, as far as Presbyterianism is concerned. I'm of no help to you. I would very much like to read the article. 

But maybe you could be of help to me. Do you have anything on the RPW that dates back to before 1900? Or at least before the 1930's, before the Machen affair? I prefer a time well before then, because I don't want it watered down by issues of the day, but dealing with it only as an ideal on its own, without contentious issues infringing upon it. The Puritan times won't do, because they made an issue of it. It has to be something that is said in passing on other topics, or is said without that itself being an issue. Do you have something like that?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 18, 2005)

John,
I do not think that is the case for post 1930 material, but be that as it may, for material circa 1900 I suggest the two Psalm Singer Convention volumes and the articles in them as follows:

Francis Petticrew, "The Scriptural Principle Regulative of the Worship of God," in _Psalm-Singers' Conference_ (Belfast: Fountain Printing Works, 1903).

William H. Vincent, D.D., "The Scriptural Law of Worship" in _The Psalms in Worship_ (Pittsburgh, PA: United Presbyterian Board of Publication, 1907). SWRB reprinted this.

William S. McClure, "The Scriptural Law of Worship" (Pittsburgh, PA: United Presbyterian Board of Publication, 1907).
The first and last are the best if I recall correctly. These might be online somewhere.


> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Chris:
> Do you have anything on the RPW that dates back to before 1900? Or at least before the 1930's, before the Machen affair? I prefer a time well before then, because I don't want it watered down by issues of the day, but dealing with it only as an ideal on its own, without contentious issues infringing upon it. The Puritan times won't do, because they made an issue of it. It has to be something that is said in passing on other topics, or is said without that itself being an issue. Do you have something like that?


----------



## JohnV (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Chris. Thanks very much.


----------

